# Flood tax levy - thoughts.



## spilota_variegata (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wondering what people think about Julia Gillard's flood tax levy? I for one think it stinks. Why do I have to pay $850 to subsidise flood victims when the government could just as easily take the money from the NBN kitty?

I think hitting high income earners all the time is immoral. Sure they make more money than the average John Doe but they also pay a LOT more tax.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 27, 2011)

What government is going to pass up the opportunity to slap a new tax on us? Its easier than looking at cutting some of their own excessive expenditure.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 27, 2011)

Tsubakai said:


> What government is going to pass up the opportunity to slap a new tax on us? Its easier than looking at cutting some of their own excessive expenditure.


 
So true. 

My wife warned me that horrible things would happen when Gillard was voted in. I didn't believe her :shock:


----------



## mungus (Jan 27, 2011)

we should stop giving aid all over the world and for once look after our own back yard - all the aid we give out would
cover all the flood victims etc 100 times over.



spilota_variegata said:


> So true.
> 
> My wife warned me that horrible things would happen when Gillard was voted in. I didn't believe her :shock:



Who in their right minds would vote labour anyway !!!
labour policy - more you earn the more tax you pay.
- The less you earn the more you get from high income earner's ( thats called %@!!% moving forward !! )


----------



## Snowman (Jan 27, 2011)

We already pay enough taxes with the expectations that the government will put enough funds away for situations like this.... How about donating 6 months of speed camera fines to the cause instead.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great idea... I like you, you think outside of the box 



Snowman said:


> We already pay enough taxes with the expectations that the government will put enough funds away for situations like this.... How about donating 6 months of speed camera fines to the cause instead.


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 27, 2011)

bad thing is it will stay once all the flood clear-ups have finished... good money spinner.
they will call it national emergency tax or something


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 27, 2011)

how come we can give billions to indo and and the rest after the tsunami and give it to people who embezzle it line their own pockets all without a tax levy, but when qld floods we get this levy?
how come we always give out all our money to other country's at the risk of cutting out own throats?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 27, 2011)

The only positive thing out of this is that is has assured labour wont win the next election.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 27, 2011)

in my opinion they could take a bit from the national broadband thing that they have allocated 30 odd billion dollars and put a few bill into fixing up the country after all this water...national broadband isnt that important at the moment is it?


----------



## spotlight (Jan 27, 2011)

id like to know what they are doing with all the money they make from the flash for cash vans on the side of the roads?, that would buy every victom a new house and a car for every member of the family.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 27, 2011)

Do people think that the amount paid should be proportional to the amount you make? Does the fact that you make more money necessarily mean that you have more money?

Just thinking out aloud....


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 27, 2011)

spilota_variegata said:


> Do people think that the amount paid should be proportional to the amount you make? Does the fact that you make more money necessarily mean that you have more money?
> 
> Just thinking out aloud....


yes, how much money do some people need, put off that new 5k stereo or 1200 phone and help out some aussies doing it real bloody tough!
what has happened to Australia we used to pride ourself on helping each other out and acting like mates.


----------



## spotlight (Jan 27, 2011)

just think if Gillard does the same thing with her pay they would have all the money already and would leave us alone !!!



NatoRey said:


> yes, how much money do some people need, put off that new 5k stereo or 1200 phone and help out some aussies doing it real bloody tough!
> what has happened to Australia we used to pride ourself on helping each other out and acting like mates.


mate ive already helped out last week all of my mates at work including myself donated our weeks pay check to help out! in total $15,000 and like i said what are they doing with the money made from speed cameras ???.



NatoRey said:


> how come we can give billions to indo and and the rest after the tsunami and give it to people who embezzle it line their own pockets all without a tax levy, but when qld floods we get this levy?
> how come we always give out all our money to other country's at the risk of cutting out own throats?


not just QLD mate, (Brisbane). if it was just a normal QLD town it would not be a problem and Gillard would not care!!


----------



## guzzo (Jan 27, 2011)

How much money are we spending on housing illegal immigrants yet some of our own flood victims are without a place to stay.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 27, 2011)

If you do the maths high income earners still wind up with more despite tax. If they were to stop the NBN now then the funds already poured into it would go to waste not to mention the NBN will be available to something like 98% or more of the population. No it is not essential entirely but the workers working on the NBN have job and generate revenue because of it so their pay is taxed and the flow of money continues because all of the work is being done in Australia its being done by Australians and keeping the money here would you rather it go into foreign investment? I don't think that there should be a tax as high as $850 when so many people are donating and doing there bit to help.

That being said the Desalination Plant in South Australia is a total waste of money as there were so many other options that would have been more cost effective and there are many other cock ups by the government that I could point out.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 27, 2011)

mungus said:


> we should stop giving aid all over the world and for once look after our own back yard - all the aid we give out would
> cover all the flood victims etc 100 times over.


 
Exactly!!

That is a LOT of money for a levy... I don't know how many people would have to pay it, but it'd be interesting to know how much it would add up to if it was introduced.

It'd be crap if the more you earn the higher the tax levy.. but it'd be worse if it was $850 for a low income earner, that is a massive hit out of the family budget! 

I don't think labour knows enough about setting up the NBN... they want to use fibre optic cables (so my uni lecturer stated 2 years ago) and they are damn expensive, and it is really that urgent to implement? I mean what's more important... people having a roof over their heads or a good internet connection (that the victims of the floods wont be able to use anyway since they wont have anywhere to live). 

And another food for thought... would those who have lost EVERYTHING have to pay the levy as well?

ok.. I'm going to stop now, I'm rambling


----------



## spotlight (Jan 27, 2011)

the town i live in was hit by a flood over a year ago, we got no help from the government and some are still getting over it ,what is happening now is a real slap in the face for us and if we knew about this tax ----! we would not of donated or pay last week.
the main reason we did is because we had already gone through the same thing and understood there pain.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 27, 2011)

The plan is to use Fibre optic cables and as far as technology has gone there is nothing faster. something like 500MB's a second and if you go to the websites they show the prices its unbelievable how much cheaper it is the tax you put in you would probably save in internet connection bills.


----------



## Niall (Jan 27, 2011)

I think its complete bullshit!
Why should the people who have already donated a good amount of their money to the victims, be forced into give more money?
I just think this Government has to take a look at themselves to see if they proceed in doing this, there is no way in hell they will be voted back in!


----------



## Australis (Jan 27, 2011)

Besides the political scoring, the money has to come from somewhere.
I would rather see the money come from people who the government doesn't
charge tax, this includes some large businesses owned by religious groups.
Imagine if places like Sanitarium & Hillsong paid tax every year? that money could
really help. Certainly help more than speaking with your invisible friend.




equinny said:


> And another food for thought... would those who have lost EVERYTHING have to pay the levy as well?



From what ive seen on the news, no.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 28, 2011)

Australis said:


> I would rather see the money come from people who the government doesn't
> charge tax, this includes some large businesses owned by religious groups.
> Imagine if places like Sanitarium & Hillsong paid tax every year?



Good point!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 28, 2011)

I see it this way. I am what is classed as a high income earner. I pay a lot of tax, probably as much in a year as most people pay in 10. Why if I already contribute 10 times as much as the average guy, must I be further penalized by a levy that targets people who already contribute much more towards Australia's economy. Remember, the average income earner pays almost zero tax once they have claimed all their government handouts. High income earners don't have the same luxury as most handouts are salary capped.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 28, 2011)

You still have way more money than the people not classed as high income.

Yes the tax is high but I wouldn't complain about it I would just be happy with what I had either way you still wind up ontop with more money than the average Joe. Yes it does seem unfair but what if tax was flat rate 25% could you imagine the strain it would have on lower/middle income families? Imagine if you were a teen that earnt only 6 grand a year and the government just to keep all the rich people happy said "Its only fair we have to take a quarter of that" The way things are is the way its been done in other countries for a long time and the system works.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 28, 2011)

That is true; I probably do have more money than Joe Average. Does that mean I should be taxed until I take home the same amount as him?

The Labor party tries their hardest to try to make everyone equal. I think that is called communism - not sure on that one.

The levy would be more fair - in my opinion - if it was just a flat percentage of your salary,




Dannyboi said:


> You still have way more money than the people not classed as high income.
> 
> Yes the tax is high but I wouldn't complain about it I would just be happy with what I had either way you still wind up ontop with more money than the average Joe. Yes it does seem unfair but what if tax was flat rate 25% could you imagine the strain it would have on lower/middle income families? Imagine if you were a teen that earnt only 6 grand a year and the government just to keep all the rich people happy said "Its only fair we have to take a quarter of that" The way things are is the way its been done in other countries for a long time and the system works.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes that would be much fairer and that is how it should be done. You are not getting taxed to the point where you get the same as Joe Average if you do the math you still have more than him, doesn't mean that you didn't earn it and that the government be aloud to just take it away at any given time. The levy being done that way is a bad move. To be honest the government claiming that they were going to be the first advanced economy out of debt would mean that they have the money to spare to help out the Aussies that are in crisis.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 28, 2011)

It's simple maths....

$150,000 a year. That's $2880 a week.

$850 a year. That $16.35 a week. 


HOW UNREASONABLE!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 28, 2011)

spilota_variegata said:


> Just wondering what people think about Julia Gillard's flood tax levy? I for one think it stinks. Why do I have to pay $850 to subsidise flood victims when the government could just as easily take the money from the NBN kitty?
> 
> I think hitting high income earners all the time is immoral. Sure they make more money than the average John Doe but they also pay a LOT more tax.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 28, 2011)

Its about equality not what he can afford.


----------



## wokka (Jan 28, 2011)

The money for infrastructure has to come from some where. It seems logical to get it from those who should have surplus money than from those who dont.
The damage needs to be fixed now so we need the money now. Sharing the burden now seems like the way to go.
Speed cameras are state government revenue and so are different from Federal income. Maybe the Feds should invest in a couple of camera cars as an additional income stream?


----------



## smeejason (Jan 28, 2011)

Beats paying one for a gun buy back....... 
I do not know how the opposition can stand there straight faced and say julia is wrong when they forced us to pay a levy in 97 98 to buy guns back.. at least this is helping all Australians... 
I am a high income earner and as such expect to now just pay for everything for all others...lol. wish my $160 a week child maintenance could be classed as a donation though..


----------



## bump73 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking i'll just cancel all my insurance policies and ask for a government handout when something goes wrong...

Ben


----------



## slim6y (Jan 28, 2011)

Between $1 to $5 per week... Really... and only for those earning over $50,000 per year... 

Why do I have to pay silly road user charges for Brisbanians? Why do I have to pay a stupid medicare surcharge when I've never even been to the doctor... Why do I have to pay stupid third party insurance when i've never even hurt someone with my car... (by the way - this is sarcasm, I do understand why I pay it, and I don't mind it either - I just do my civic duty) 

I'm neither for it... nor against it... I just see it as $1 a week that I won't need to donate... it's now forced....

The next thing that gets me though is insurance companies... They'll now charge more because they were forced to payout... They're just profit mongering and to me, they're profiting on other's misery!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 28, 2011)

$850 a year is not a salary. If you're getting that for full time work, then I suggest you get your employer jailed for slave labour. It's against the law to pay under the minimum salary.



Nephrurus said:


> It's simple maths....
> 
> $150,000 a year. That's $2880 a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 28, 2011)

it's bull $#i!.... i don't mind donating to victims directly or volunteering my time but making us pay ?? .


----------



## Virides (Jan 28, 2011)

I am against new taxes, but incase no one knows, I heard this on the news this morning and Wayne Swan said the tax will be:

less than $1 per week to 60% of the tax payer population (middle to high income earners)

In principle they shouldn't tax us if they have a backup fund (which they do), but I don't think this amount is anything to cry about basing it entirely on the cost.

I am on the fence about it, but just letting people know what I heard on this issue


----------



## Charlie09 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think its a load of crap! the issue isnt with aussies not wanting to help out, its where the government plans on getting the money from. They are looking at generating $1.6 or something billion to go towards the estimate $5-$6 billion to clean it up. Although it only works out to about $5 a week for someone earning $60k its just a spin on another money grab by labor. The government has enough money and can cut budgets without having to slap us with more tax. As people have said we blantantly through billions away to other countries and never thought to put away some funds for a rainy day. Does Gillard think we are all that stupid. The tax is not happening until 01/07 surely they can come up with something better than this. Lets hope it doesn't even gain royal assent and the lower house independants reject it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 28, 2011)

its kinda crappy that the govt wastes so much money in other areas, but for the price of 1 or 2 measly takeaway coffees, (or not even that) it would provide a huge amount of relief to people who have lost everything.

PM Julia Gillard's flood levy runs into rough water | Queensland
Those earning under $50,000 will pay nothing. Someone with an income of $60,000 will pay just under $1 a week, a person on $100,000 just under $5.



ive felt almost guilty watching the disaster on the news while im comfortably curled up on my dry lounge cuddling my living spoilt critters.

as long as it is just for the 1 year till the funds they need have been raised i dont have a real problem with it.


----------



## Fluke (Jan 28, 2011)

It's going to stop a lot of people donating money not just for the floods but future disasters as everyone will assume they will just get taxed I know it's going to cost billions to fix the damage but this tax is goingto stop Aussies show off there generous spirts


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 28, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Its about equality not what he can afford.


so taxing everyone a flat percent inst fair???
its not my fault someone is rich if your rich stop being greedy and moaning like your hard done by
you wanna see hard done by try being partly disabled and living on 300 a week like me OR having all your worldly possessions 
flushed down the brizzy river and left to listen to rich people moan and groan about a tax pfft


----------



## mungus (Jan 28, 2011)

wokka said:


> The money for infrastructure has to come from some where. It seems logical to get it from those who should have surplus money than from those who dont.
> The damage needs to be fixed now so we need the money now. Sharing the burden now seems like the way to go.
> Speed cameras are state government revenue and so are different from Federal income. Maybe the Feds should invest in a couple of camera cars as an additional income stream?


 

The reason why some people earn more than others is that they pull their fingers out and work for it !!
I thought you would know that.
All tax's are a aimed at high income earners.
eg, stamp duty on houses [ more you pay for a house, the larger the duty ]
land rates - same above !!
I could go on and on and on...............
Most people have already donated quite a bit.............now this tax !!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 28, 2011)

i to will also incurr the highest collection rate of this levy tax ! 
far too ofen now govenments and businesses ( energy, water companies ) pass the buck on govenment infrastructure! 
our govenment does have an emergency mangement funds in this event that it can access .as some people have stated already that we opened our pockets to the world for there aid appeals indon,sri lanka, india,usa, solomon islands,haiti we have gave more than our fair share now the govenment says we will get australian public to pay more as well.
why give to overseas countrys appeals- why : mismangement of disaster funding !
nearley every disaster that has happened more money has disappeared by govenments into there own coffers than what has reached they intended purposes.
Sri Lankan tsunami aid misappropriated - watchdog panel | News.com.au

NEARLY $537 million in tsunami aid for Sri Lanka is unaccounted for and over $686 million has been spent on projects unrelated to the disaster, an anti-corruption watchdog says.

Berlin-based Transparency International has demanded an audit of the money received by the Sri Lankan government to help victims of the Asian tsunami which hit the island on December 26, 2004, killing 31,000 people.

The group's Sri Lankan chapter said on Saturday the public have a right to know how the aid money was spent, as the tropical nation marked the fifth anniversary of the tsunami.

The group alleged that out of $2.5 billion received for relief, $686.23 million was spent on projects unrelated to the disaster.

Another $536.68 million is missing, the group said.

"There is no precise evidence to explain the missing sum of $536.68 million," Transparency International said.

An "audit should be done by the government to explain the utilisation of the money received and the challenges faced," the group said.

A government official yesterday declined comment on the allegations, but Colombo has consistently rejected such accusations in the past.

An initial government audit in 2005 found that less than 13 per cent of the aid had been spent, but there has been no formal examination since, Transparency International said


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 28, 2011)

The levy will only just be able to pay back the deductions people make on the donations they gave for the floods. So what the government is actually doing is stoping people from donating and claiming deductons, then making you pay in a levy. If they put as much thought about running the country as they do about how to cram thier hand in you back pocket every 5 minites then we would be a fair bit better off. I'm happy to help (as I have done) as an aussie, i'm not happy to be told to help!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 28, 2011)

food for thought - 

when the australian govenment collected a tax to repay the lost wages and monies owned by collapsped company ANSETT, 
it collected the money for years then waited years to pay it out keeping the intrest paid on the account for itself.
The Federal Government did provide a $A350 million loan (SEESA) which is being repaid by the Administrators at the same time as the staff are being repaid however, to ensure that there is no exposure to taxpayers, a* $A10-per-seat levy was imposed by the Federal Government on Australian airline passengers. This has led to claims of "double dipping" by the Australian Government and a common misconception that former Ansett staff have been fully reimbursed*.[14] *As at December, 2010, former employees still have not been paid their full entitlements*, and many employees have not had their superannuation funds released, causing problems for many former employees who have now reached retirement age.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2011)

Shhh-older to shhh-older O-stralians!


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 28, 2011)

When is everyone going to realise that governments (liberal, labour, whatever) don't work in the best interests of their own people? 

When are people going to realise - you give them an inch, they will take a mile?

When are people going to realise - we are not the little people, we are the MAJORITY!!

They are all politicians......stop voting for them!! 

Australians have given more out of their own pockets to fellow aussies than the govt ever will.


----------



## FAY (Jan 28, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> food for thought -
> 
> when the australian govenment collected a tax to repay the lost wages and monies owned by collapsped company ANSETT,
> it collected the money for years then waited years to pay it out keeping the intrest paid on the account for itself.
> The Federal Government did provide a $A350 million loan (SEESA) which is being repaid by the Administrators at the same time as the staff are being repaid however, to ensure that there is no exposure to taxpayers, a* $A10-per-seat levy was imposed by the Federal Government on Australian airline passengers. This has led to claims of "double dipping" by the Australian Government and a common misconception that former Ansett staff have been fully reimbursed*.[14] *As at December, 2010, former employees still have not been paid their full entitlements*, and many employees have not had their superannuation funds released, causing problems for many former employees who have now reached retirement age.



This is what I have a beef about, the taxes are forever....even though they say they are for a time only. Bit like speed limits, they always go down, never up. Government won't be happy until we are all driving at 40kph everywhere.
That levy on airline tickets for the collapse of Ansett has never stopped and it has been years now.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 28, 2011)

FAY said:


> This is what I have a beef about, the taxes are forever....even though they say they are for a time only. Bit like speed limits, they always go down, never up. Government won't be happy until we are all driving at 40kph everywhere.
> That levy on airline tickets for the collapse of Ansett has never stopped and it has been years now.


Higher income council areas in South Australia impose a 40 kph speed limit on their roads just because they can. It gets really annoying that because people are rich they can affect all those people travelling through their streets just on the off chance that a 10 kph speed reduction will mean a much quieter street. Yet the same rich people living there would have sports cars that sound like a swarm of killer bees.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jan 28, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> So you make about $160 000 per year and can't afford $850 for one year for the guys who lost everything?
> Hmm.....


 

AGREED! if I was earning that much I don't think i'd miss $850. I'd just have to eat at home instead of that 5 star resturant, hire a movie to watch on my insanely huge TV instead of gold pass tickets at the cinema and pass up the $50 a bottle wine for the week!!!! Its us poor suckers on the low incomes who's COMBINED income falls in the Bi***es radar that will cop it, feel it and resent helping out beforehand when they weren't being taxed for it!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 28, 2011)

the money for these repairs should be coming from places like this

Retiring MPs to collect liftetime pension worth $26million collectively | Herald Sun

these guys have been raking it in for doing f all for years now they are given an income WELL WELL above the average aussie income its complete BS these people should be paying their own super to last retirement just like the rest of us have to. 

i hate talking politics, they are such corrupt, greedy, hypocrites they have no real interest in helping us or the country they only care about helping them self by fing the rest of us over under the guise of helping us and the country.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 28, 2011)

So much for pitching in to help each other. Like the floods it slowly evaporates and the selfishness returns.


----------



## mungus (Jan 28, 2011)

Manda1032 said:


> AGREED! if I was earning that much I don't think i'd miss $850. I'd just have to eat at home instead of that 5 star resturant, hire a movie to watch on my insanely huge TV instead of gold pass tickets at the cinema and pass up the $50 a bottle wine for the week!!!! Its us poor suckers on the low incomes who's COMBINED income falls in the Bi***es radar that will cop it, feel it and resent helping out beforehand when they weren't being taxed for it!


 
Well get of your lazy **** and go earn it then.
Then let me know if you will miss it c/w all other high end tax's you pay.
LOVE people who want everything and do nothing about it..........lol


----------



## big_head (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the levy is a joke. I pay my fair share of taxes, why should i have to pay extra because the government can't manage its money? I don't care if its 10c a month or $100. People who think that an income of 150k makes you rich need to get a clue. 

This government continues to remove incentive for people to study, work hard and progress their careers to be successful and earn more. 

The biggest annoyance of this tax, how will the money be spent? Contractors will come in, charge 10x more than they usually would and laugh all the way to the bank. 

Yes, its terrible what has happened up north and in Victoria and i do feel for the people that have been affected. Taxing the nation for the governments incompetence is not the answer.


----------



## FAY (Jan 28, 2011)

A lot of low earners begrudge the high earners, but (not all) have worked their guts out to get there. They have done the hard yards at university and years of study.Obviously not every high earner went to uni. I was a low earner but was never prepared to do the hard yards so it is no use getting all bitter and twisted about it. I now don't have a job.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 28, 2011)

Well said Fay. We have to remember that the rich alread pay most of the tax. With out them what would we have. Now we want them to pay more? Seems a bit unfair... I think there are plenty of places in the government where they could find the funds rather than our back pockets. I get 9% super a government employee gets 19%... how about taking that extra 10% for a year and donating it to the floods....


----------



## smeejason (Jan 28, 2011)

mungus said:


> Well get of your lazy **** and go earn it then.
> Then let me know if you will miss it c/w all other high end tax's you pay.
> LOVE people who want everything and do nothing about it..........lol


 well said mate. i am a high income earner because i put in the hours.. my work does not pay me unless i do the hours. my base rate is low but i more than double it because i do double the hours.. but for to thank me the goverment tax me higher and then tell my ex that she is entitled to more because i worked so hard..go figure..


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2011)

Let's have Speed Day (week...month...whatever), where we can fly around in our cars and the revenue collected from speed cameras can go directly to the flood victims!!! What a great idea! I'm ringing Joooolia! 

ps: on the privso you don't loose any points!


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 28, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Well said Fay. We have to remember that the rich alread pay most of the tax. With out them what would we have. Now we want them to pay more? Seems a bit unfair... I think there are plenty of places in the government where they could find the funds rather than our back pockets. I get 9% super a government employee gets 19%... how about taking that extra 10% for a year and donating it to the floods....



Maybe you could be the one to tell the cops, firies, ambos and defence forces this. They are the ones that were on the ground (and in the water and air) AND STILL ARE TO A BIG EXTENT. You will find that a large percentage of them already donated both time and money and continue to do so.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 28, 2011)

I risk my life at work for the country too... does that mean I should be getting paid more super annuation? My brother in law works overseas as a diplomat in a tax paid house, car, etc etc.. and also gets 19% super... so you think all the politicians and people behind the desk are entitled to 10% more super than the rest of the tax paying community? Ineresting view there dreamkiller...


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 28, 2011)

ambo's firemen and police DON'T work behind a desk.infact most of the time they are out in the community rescuing saving and serving the public and rarely see any down time on stations. It's called frontline emergency management, usually in the hot zone of all major incidents.,hell yea we deserve it, i dont recall mentioning pen pushers or pollies .... speaking of interesting views.......


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the average Aussie doesn't like being dictated to. Lumping a tax…or levy as they are calling it…. (even as small as it is) seems like that. Removing a persons choice to volunteer funds (which most have already) doesn’t really fit the Australian mould. As a society we’ve always been more than generous in helping others in need. Be it here or overseas. I think the government leaning over and picking pockets is going a little too far. It might also have a negative effect on those who were thinking of donating further.

Personally I don’t mind one bit about the levy. But can understand completely why a few peoples backs are up about it.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 28, 2011)

well you quoted me and I said government employees... are you so challanged that you don't realise that goes beyond emergency services? Don't quote me and change the subject next time...



dreamkiller said:


> ambo's firemen and police DON'T work behind a desk.infact most of the time they are out in the community rescuing saving and serving the public and rarely see any down time on stations. It's called frontline emergency management, usually in the hot zone of all major incidents.,hell yea we deserve it, i dont recall mentioning pen pushers or pollies .... speaking of interesting views.......


 
My mate is works for MFB in melbourne he has heaps of down time and he said a lot of their call outs are just alarms anyway... I respect the people who make a career of these jobs, but thats what they are JOBS. My mate does it because he LOVES it. I'm sure that's why the others do it too.

Aslo there were hundreds trying to get into the firebrigade when he tried out. He was very lucky to get in and I think it was the fire technology study he had done that got him through in the end. Whilst we are greatful for the service they provide there are no shortages of Australians trying to get jobs in the MFB. So where would we be with out them? We wouldn't cause people are lining up trying to get the same job. To be honest they get off on the lifestyle.

I have friends who lost their house in the floods. I'm not a big fan of door knockers, but those Mormons turned up and helped clean out his whole house. They didn't even know him. I think it's groups like that who give of their own unpaid time (and I'm sure there are heaps of rotary clubs etc doing it up there too) to help those in need, with no reward that are the true Australian heroes.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 28, 2011)

I am fairly certain emergency service workers get a fair amount of down time. My Dad is a fireman his wife a paramedic and his brother a cop all they talk about is how they have nothing to do at work........ I go there and only once out of the many times had there been a call out and it was just a cake that set off the alarm... Not to mention most of firemen I know are complete children messing with each others urine samples most paramedics I have come to know love to party and most cops I have come to know are pretty lax. The Firemen have that much time on their hands they are constantly coming up with ways to prank each other. Some of the tricks are really pretty funny. The levy is probably going to be eliminated to those who donated as they get tax deductions for donations which means if you donated then you will wind up the same (depending on how much you donated).


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 28, 2011)

challenged. nice. lets hop u don't get a "challenged" paramedic when u need one. so we have a difference of opinion, but name calling .... really?????


----------



## damian83 (Jan 28, 2011)

Snowman said:


> We already pay enough taxes with the expectations that the government will put enough funds away for situations like this.... How about donating 6 months of speed camera fines to the cause instead.


 
ill speed once or twice for that cause


----------



## Snowman (Jan 28, 2011)

Hopefully I get my next door neighbour then. The best para in Australia, and he's not challanged in anyway 
I never name called, I simply stated the facts on your comprehension of my original statement. Name calling would be things like fool, idiot, etc.. No one ever say's "Hey Challanged?" when name calling...... Just doesn't make sense.
I think if you were to re-read my post I asked a question which is also not name calling. Anyways I think I have my answer now.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jan 28, 2011)

Snowman said:


> We already pay enough taxes with the expectations that the government will put enough funds away for situations like this.... How about donating 6 months of speed camera fines to the cause instead.


 
good idea, then only the idiots have to pay.


----------



## jack (Jan 28, 2011)

i dont know why i read this thread... i knew i would just hate whinging australians even more. 
we live in stable first world county with low tax and most of us have a life so comfortable compared to the rest of the world.
you pack of sooks.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 28, 2011)

jack said:


> i dont know why i read this thread... i knew i would just hate whinging australians even more.
> we live in stable first world county with low tax and most of us have a life so comfortable compared to the rest of the world.
> you pack of sooks.


 

Well said.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 28, 2011)

jack said:


> i dont know why i read this thread... i knew i would just hate whinging australians even more.
> we live in stable first world county with low tax and most of us have a life so comfortable compared to the rest of the world.
> you pack of sooks.


 
I'm with you.

There is also a thread on here about a BBQ that the sook's may like to look at.
It's about positive Aussies doing what they can, a must read.


----------



## tazzy (Jan 28, 2011)

So Julia was quick to abandon the super tax idea that was going to tax mining SUPER PROFITS but has no problem wacking a tax on us guys who are working our nuts off just to get by! hhhmm I wonder who has shares in the big mining companies?!!, I sure cant afford them.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 28, 2011)

jack said:


> i dont know why i read this thread... i knew i would just hate whinging australians even more.
> we live in stable first world county with low tax and most of us have a life so comfortable compared to the rest of the world.
> you pack of sooks.


One of the greatest things about our government is out right to complain. I am not complaining but I am saying they are aloud to.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 28, 2011)

Jack, don't tell me - you From England? Low tax? 45% highest marginal tax rate, 2.5% Medicare levy for high income earners, 10% GST - that sounds like around 57.5% tax, not including sales tax, import tax etc, etc. Work 5 days a week and the government will take about 4 days income as tax. We are such a lucky country. I dream about supporting those of you that pay little if not nothing towards Australia.

Before we start getting into a urinating contest - and I'm sure you make a lot more than I do, we Aussies are not sooks, we just don't take too kindly to people telling us that we have to do something. We're big enough to decide what we have to do ourselves. 





jack said:


> i dont know why i read this thread... i knew i would just hate whinging australians even more.
> we live in stable first world county with low tax and most of us have a life so comfortable compared to the rest of the world.
> you pack of sooks.


----------

